# Questions/Consern About Exhaust Laws.



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum so please bare with me. I tried searching for a while about some questions/concerns on exhaust laws. Everything I read seemed to go rite back to motorcycles. My questions/concerns have little to do with them and more to do with cars/trucks so please lets try to talk about them.

I was on my way home today and got pulled over for a license plate violation. While the police officer was examine my car he must have heard my exhaust and commented on that. He said that it is an altered exhaust and I could face up to a $130 fine and my car could be towed because of it. Now I'm not new to this law because I have been pulled over and ticketed it for it in the past.

I drive a very nice VW Jetta and every time I get pulled over in it the police officers always compliment me on my car. I have invested a very substantial amount of money into this car. My wife and I take it to many car shows a year. We also own our own home in the community so we're not just some punk kids with rice rockets.

My questions to you guys are why is it ok for cars prior to the 1970's without antique plates ok to have non stock exhausts? How come they are not getting ticketed as much as others?

A manufacturer of an automobile is only obligated to produce parts 10 years after the car is made. So after 10 years you may not be able to get OEM parts for the car. If the exhaust goes bad and you take it to you local exhaust shop they are going to put an "aftermarket" exhaust on it anyways. Whether or not the exhaust is built to OEM standards or not who decides Whether or not it is altered on your car?

I've heard stories of police officers who have pulled over people and given them tickets for loud or altered exhausts on brand new cars that are completely stock. If you heard the exhaust note on my wife's brand new VW Rabbit you'd think it wasn't stock also. I've also heard stories of people getting tickets for having a little piece of shinny metal called exhaust tips welded onto there OEM exhausts getting tickets. How or what kind of tranning do police get to help them make the decision on Whether to ticket them or not?

If my exhaust goes bad I can go to the local auto parts store and purchase a very nice, very well advertised, better exhaust for my car. Some that are fully stainless steel and that will never rust saving you money in the long run. Some that claim you'll get better gas milage. With gas over $4 a gallon who could stub there nose at that? How can something so readly available be so illegal? How can something that can improve your car and save you money in the long run be illegal?

I know a few police officers in my community that are also car enthusiests. They have some very nice cars with full after market exhausts on there cars. How come it is ok for them and not ok for me?

Sorry for such a lengthy vent but I'm just so frustrated with this. I'll post up some more info a little later. I have somethings from SEMA's website that could help me out a little.

Thanks in advanced and any help would be greatly apreciated!

The reason I thought this law is not in effect was because of this article on the internet by a well reputable organization called SEMA. http://www.semasan.com/main/main.aspx?id=60270 

What I do understand that what they were trying to do is pass a bill to ban these types of exhausts and it looks like they did. What I do not understand is why they are still enforcing such a law? The cop said it was under law 90/16. This is what the law says: No person shall operate a motor vehicle on any way which motor vehicle is equipped (1) with a muffler from which the baffle plates, screens or other original internal parts have been removed and not replaced; or (2) with an exhaust system which has been modified in a manner which will amplify or increase the noise emitted by the exhaust.

1. My baffle plates or screens have been removed. Nor has any of the internal parts have been replaced.
2. The exhaust system has not been modified in a manner to increase the noise emitted by the exhaust. The exhaust was changed to increase performance and operation of the car. The noise was a bi-product of the other reasons. Also I did not modify the original exhaust I simply went to a muffler shop and had them change the whole thing. The original system on the car has not been modified it was simply replaced. It also passed a Ma state inspection.

Sorry for all of the reading...


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Where's that popcorn icon?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Massattorneys.com has plenty of advice.....


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> The law says don't fuck with your exhaust. Should you choose to do so anyhow, don't come whining here when you get spanked.
> 
> Clear enough?


I don't get it, could explain it a little more?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Wow, nothing like spreading a 5 second question into a 10 minute diatribe.
> 
> Let's just skip the bullshit. Just because an exhaust is newer/stainless/more expensive/shiny/more efficient/readily available does not make it legal.
> 
> ...


That didn't really answer any of my questions. I already knew and have accepted that exhausts were illegal.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

DShandor said:


> I've heard stories of police officers who have pulled over people and given them tickets for loud or altered exhausts on brand new cars that are completely stock. Ya you have heard stories??? everyone has a cop story. what kind of tranning do police get to help them make the decision on Whether to ticket them or not? It's call common sense. If the offender is a nittwit they get paper. If not, most likely they drive away,
> 
> Sorry for all of the reading...


Are you related to GH?

(i compleatly messed this one up)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> The law says don't fuck with your exhaust. Should you choose to do so anyhow, don't come whining here when you get spanked.
> 
> Clear enough?


That doesn't answer any of my questions. I already know that it is illegal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

The law states: No person shall operate a motor vehicle, nor shall any owner of such vehicle permit it to be operated upon any way, except fire department and fire patrol apparatus, unless such motor vehicle is equipped with a muffler to prevent excessive or unnecessary noise, which muffler is in good working order and in constant operation, and complies with such minimum standards for construction and performance as the registrar may prescribe. 

"minimum standards." 
What are they? How do I find out the "minimun standards" so that I can can compare the Registry's minimum standards compared against the minimum standards issued by the manufacturer of my exhaust system.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Think you need to refine your search skills a little more:
> http://www.mass.gov/rmv/inspect/540cmr4/sec404b.htm
> 
> Ergo, any noise greater than that produced by OEM compnents is unnecessary, and a violation of C90S16.
> ...


Quick and to the point. Kind of like Wolfman's sex life.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Just 'cause your old lady's such a pro... :hump:


Alas, 'tis not true.

But I knew the old lady joke was the logical comeback.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Could you possibly make any more grammatical errors? I had to read about ten (10) sentences three (3) to get what you were saying.

Wolfman answered your questions, I'll humor you (and myself) by pointing out a few things:


DShandor said:


> How come they [the cars before 1970] are not getting ticketed as much as others?


I suppose you have two (2) or three (3) years of statistical evidence to support your claim? If so, please post it. If not then dont assume anything because you come off as ignorant. 


DShandor said:


> If my exhaust goes bad I can go to the local auto parts store and purchase a very nice, very well advertised, better exhaust for my car. Some that are fully stainless steel and that will never rust saving you money in the long run.


If I am running late, I _can_ run stop signs and speed all over the place. I _can_ do it however the *LAW* does not _permit_ me to do it. Therefore I will be cited everytime. It's a simple concept.


DShandor said:


> I know a few police officers in my community that are also car enthusiests. They have some very nice cars with full after market exhausts on there cars. How come it is ok for them and not ok for me?


Good one!!! .................... Get better material.
Oh and after reading your essay, it all comes down to this:


DShandor said:


> Now I'm not new to this law because I have been pulled over and ticketed it for it in the past.



Need I even comment?

And if you're wondering; I put the numerical character next to the number because based on your essay I suspect english is your fourth (4th) or fifth (5th) language.


----------

